# How much AS in a 55 gallon



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I searched and found nothing, so I am going to redo my 55 with Aquasoil. Based on ADG site Im thinking 3- 9 liter bags will do. What do you think. Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Check my math tank please 48X13 foot print, I have seen suggestions for 1 9l bag for 175 square inches

So my tank is about 624Sq.inch

equals about 3.5 9liter bags for my tank for a 3" layer, again looks like 3-4 bags


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

this is what they say you should have.

Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

what StaffyBull linked to is a good outline!

I have 3x9L AS and 1x9L PS in my 36" 30g long and I got a good 3-4" substrate.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I used two 9 liter bags in my 33 long (same footprint). In hindsight I would have used 3 bags so you should be good to go with 3.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes I know about the ADA chart, I was looking for more I used X much, Thanks Aaron


----------

